# spreading awareness



## ceilinghobo (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on ways to spread awareness to their neighbors and others that they should be more prepared?


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sadly, the best way I know to get the point across, is to be prepared during a time of hardship, in contrast to their unprepared lifestyle. Last time we were without water for a week (power outage at the water treatment plant) we were not only fine on our own, conserving wasteful use through eating on paper and doing other dishes in a more spartan fashion, and giving the kids "bird baths"... we were able to share some of our water with our elderly neighbors. The stores were sold out by day 2, and this went on for nearly a week, IIRC. We certainly couldn't take care of all their needs, but a case of bottled water meant a lot to an old couple who weren't going to drive 4 or 5 hours to get resupplied.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sorry... that sounded really trite. 

More positive suggestion: Host a preparedness event with your church, and invite the community. Ours has been doing this for some time, and word slowly spreads. I would avoid opening your home, though, because if everyone knows you're well stocked, and the shit really does hit the fan, you become more of a target than a resource partner. This came up on another forum I'm on, and some rather trite responses of "go to a Mormon church, and follow a couple of them home, and write down the addresses. That's where the food will be" really got me thinking... low profile is best.

I know of a couple people very active in our community, that focus almost exclusively on emergency preparedness, and are always fighting the uphill battle. It's hard to put away for tomorrow, when you're busy living for today. I think that mentality is prevelant in America today, and explains many of our cultural, financial, and personal problems. Wise investment in the future is not our strong suit, as a nation. That's why there's only 235 people on this board, instead of thousands and thousands. 


Bottom line, be a good example to your neighbors. Don't be afraid to talk about "putting things away for tomorrow", or preparedness in general. The Armegeddon Freak Flag will turn people off, but there's hundreds of legitimate reasons to stock up... minor natural disasters are the easist to discuss, and many people have experienced a few days with the power off, or the water off, or the stores out of bread and toilet paper. Start with that, and progress. Have family nights where you reorganize the pantry, or work on your 72-hour kits, and make the notion of preparedness a fun and open topic at home... they'll end up spreading the word through their own friends, magnifying the message. Make survival cool, easy to do with young men in the home, through Scouts and other High Adventure. If you have insolent teenagers like me, appeal to their desire for independance by showing how good preparation leads to independance from "the system" or "the man", especially in times of crisis.

Good luck.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't think your first post sounded trite, it just didn't really answer the original post.
Now your second post was outstanding. Especially coming from the bastion of socialism, D.C.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I think passing out websites like this and others is a good start to showing people there are family oriented level headed Americans who are taking on the subject seriously without the fringe touch.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Dean said:


> I think passing out websites like this and others is a good start to showing people there are family oriented level headed Americans who are taking on the subject seriously without the fringe touch.


 Hmm , I'm pretty sure I detect a note of socialism/communism in the above quote. "passing out websites like this and others is a good start to showing people". 
Passing out, was that a poor choice of words or an intentional click to dull the mind and make people get used to having things passed out to them??

The fringe is always there. Everyone is on the fringe, depending upon who you ask and what subject you ask about.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree with Dean...

I have 'Neighbors', 'Friends' & most of the rest are 'Folks' around me.
They have different political, religious & sports views than me.

They are different colors, race mixes, sexual orientations and drive different cars than me.

They at least 'Tolerate' me, and I show them the same respect.

When we flooded out this spring, everyone pulled together to get the old folks out of the nursing homes, feed the sand baggers and rescue workers, and shelter the 'Refugees'.

Was it too much for the residents of the community they have lived in and contributed all their lives to...
To ask for help?

HELL NO! And I was glad to do it, along with everyone else around here.
Call our community effort 'Socialism' or what ever, I don't care!

It's what we call 'Being Neighborly',
AND,
*gds, if you don't like that, then find someplace else to spew your venom and rhetoric, because I'm already tired of it.*
I'm sick of the sideways comments, the insults, the snark, the far right wing fringe rants and the degradation you throw at others.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

ceilinghobo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on ways to spread awareness to their neighbors and others that they should be more prepared?


Sorry about that Ceilinghobo, I didn't mean to burn a hole in your thread...

During the flood, we were without potable water (boil order 2 weeks) and electricity for 6 days.

I have solar panels that run the house in the day time, and a generator we used every couple of hours at night.

I stored medicine and baby food for neighbors in my WORKING fridge, and we put up some of the people that weren't above water, but wanted to stay in the neighborhood. 
Mostly people with medical conditions that couldn't take the heat, like heart patients, that could help out in the house with A/C.

We let the reachable neighbors plug into extension cords from the generator, rotating so everyone reachable could cool down the fridge and have lights for a few hours a day.

That was in June, and to my knowledge, not one single neighbor has installed a solar panel, purchased a generator, installed a drinking water filter or made any effort to store emergency supplies.

Back in '90, a tornado came along and simply REMOVED the town to the south of us.
Virtually everyone rebuilt, and I know a bunch of people there, but ABSOLUTELY NO ONE I KNOW installed a 'Safe Room' or storm shelter when they rebuilt,
Even though the federal assistance and insurance companies would have paid 100% of the cost to have them installed or built.

While I was living in the Fla. Keys, we would get 5 or 6 hurricane or tropical storms a year, but way less than 10% the homes had generators or fresh water storage...
AND,
They would all show up at the house with the lights on after the power was out, and expect you to put them up until after the storm and until the power/water was back on!

I don't mind working WITH my community, 
But my granddad had a saying for this,
"You can lead a horse to water, But he'll still sh!t on his heels!"
Do what you can, and don't worry about the rest, they will have to take care of themselves...


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Dang JH,
aren't you quite the ornery old gray headed fat bellied American.
So am I.

"It's what we call 'Being Neighborly',
AND,
gds, if you don't like that, then find someplace else to spew your venom and rhetoric, because I'm already tired of it.
I'm sick of the sideways comments, the insults, the snark, the far right wing fringe rants and the degradation you throw at others." 

Well now, are you done repositioning your feminine products? Last time I checked, I still live in the US, the same US that I gave 8 yrs of service to. 
To ensure you ,me, and everyone else that is an American citizen the right to voice their opinion. 
I think if you stop reading INTO my posts and except them for what they are,maybe you will not be so hostile. 

I'm not sure what:"sideways comments" and "the snark" mean.
I am pretty sure you are the only one on this forum that goes on multiple paragraph rants, far right wing or otherwise.


YOU SAID,
"I don't mind working WITH my community,
But my granddad had a saying for this,
"You can lead a horse to water, But he'll still sh!t on his heels!"
Do what you can, and don't worry about the rest, they will have to take care of themselves..."

My point exactly! And if I understand the premise of this forum correctly, your granddad could of been an inspiration to this forum. What happened to you? 
To bad you didn't really understand what granddad was saying.

Try and stay strong little man,granddads watching.


I want to apologize in advance to anyone that reads this absurd interaction between me and JeepHammer.
This site is about being prepared. That is what i attempt to do, share my knowledge. Weather that be, tools, structures, weapons, or just living.
The bottom line is, make it happen.


----------



## JW Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

I always stay prepared and I tell people about websites like this on all the time. I tell people that I keep a couple cans of spam and some tuna in the cabnet just in case. I don't let them know that I have enough food and supplies to last months. From what they hear, I am working toward building a plan to store a couple weeks worth of supplies.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When I talked to my step-mom and dad about being "prepared for the worst" but "living for now" she said that society will always band together to help each other. When I tried to point out to her the crap that went on during the hurricanes in the south - she said that is US stuff - not Canadian stuff. I told her that my plans for the future included a "bug-out zone" - a piece of land to own away from the city that if the SHTF I can get the hell outta dodge and continue my existence - and she was basically callin' me crazy.

I told her that if there are problems that I would prefer to be self-sufficient instead of relying on the utilities and police "protection". She believes that in a case of emergency that there will still be food on the shelves, water in the pipes and that she will be safe because the police will be there to save her .. 

If I can't convince my step-mom (who I love) that taking a few extra steps to protect herself - how the hell will I be able to get my neighbors to prepare for anything????


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It's tough. People have become so reliant on current living that their minds can't fathom a situation where there would be no fuel or food. Even if everyone banded together we have limited food supplies in every city and limited local growing. If a large area disaster happened Red Cross and other groups couldn't get aid to everyone instantly.


----------



## Lake Lady (Oct 18, 2008)

I have tried to tell friends to prepare..........they all look at me as if I've got a 3rd eye on my forehead  I've explained that it could be a tornado, Wolf Creek Dam could let go (it's leaking) and take out the utilities, and ice storm could also take out the utilites as well as a terrorist attack or a financial melt down. No one has listened to me except the elderly couple across the street. When something happens I will get no pleasure out of saying 'I told you so'.


----------



## JW Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

Actually I think that if I can get someone to stock two weeks worth of supplies they will get the idea that more is better.


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

I have found that actually "trying" to convince someone they should be prepared is somewhat of a turn-off to many folks. Some are just fine financially and only a true disaster or true loss (BIG loss) will change that.

It's kinda like when we were all growing up and our parents were boring us to death saying all those words of wisdom we never listened to. Then, something happens and some consequences have to be paid and suddenly we realize they were right.

Most folks learn by example, whether it's seeing their parents do something or paying serious consequences. If someone isn't hurting and has not been in need, putting away tuna fish, beans and canning your own vegetables seems like fringe behavior to them. They haven't known need and can't identify. They may even say it's good thinking but don't actually do it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It's real unfortunate but true. I hope communities like this one will turn more people on. It's more private and family oriented.

I've seen what a little scare can do to a town, Hurricane warning, grocery and gas were wiped clean. What if supply lines were cut and it couldn't be restocked right away. Instant panic.


----------



## Biscuit (Oct 21, 2008)

ceilinghobo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on ways to spread awareness to their neighbors and others that they should be more prepared?


I think the best approach is that of one to be prepared for the possibility of a weather or natural disaster. It's something that most people can relate to, and can see the possibilities of it happening.

Anything more "dire" or widespread than that...most people don't want to acknowledge is a possibility, so they pretend it just can't ever happen.

But being prepared for a few days of food, etc...seems sensible to most people.


----------



## Biscuit (Oct 21, 2008)

Dean said:


> It's real unfortunate but true. I hope communities like this one will turn more people on. It's more private and family oriented.
> 
> I've seen what a little scare can do to a town, Hurricane warning, grocery and gas were wiped clean. What if supply lines were cut and it couldn't be restocked right away. Instant panic.


After the events of the last year in this country, you'd think being prepared would be a priority, eh?


----------



## kbscobravert (Oct 19, 2008)

I am new to the site and have a few friends that discuss the needs for preps and what not but none have done anything that I know of yet. I have a few friends also that well may be a little on the nuts side and closed minded but they are on the side that says be prepared now not later (most of their preps are guns and ammo). 

I would like to think that I am going to be the one that change the mindset of my family and friends. I don't live in the States at the time being but my wife (well, wife in 56 days) does. I have slid small suggestions to her about being prepared for anything weather it be a tragic gunman in a mall type setting or just keeping the trucks full of fuel and extra water on hand.

My plans are to move back home next year (Sept '09) from Afghanistan and continue to live in the house the wife already has. I want to purchase 20-30 acres and spend a few months off of work to build it up with the bare basics first and expand on them as time goes on. I would like to incorporate my family and friends into my fold slowly by encouraging them to lend a hand and let them form their own opinions as to weather it is for them or not. I have no doubt that once they start to help and the discussions come up they will see things the way I and the most of you do. 

But....

I think if I come home and start asking where all their supplies are and how come they are not ready for any sort of disaster time living I might be the next new nut in their eyes. Instead of forcing it on them I will simply let it soak into them by osmosis of sorts.

Great site by the way. I have tons of questions.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe, the best way to spread awareness and knowledge is through the means that have been used during the past few years. 

The Fed has been promoting it, some MSM does occassional articles that aren't totally pointed at ridiculing those who are preparing (still rare to see), but that gets a few more folks thinking about preparedness. Then there are websites like this one that folks are coming to in their search for answers in a somewhat anonymous fashion.

Even those of us who have been long-time "preparationists" have learned that this is a topic that is limited in it's scope of sharing with one's neighbors. We all have neighbors that we can talk to regarding some subjects and there are those neighbors that we can occassionally discuss this subject with.

Most of us have 1 or more elderly neighbors that we will pump for informational regarding old methods and customs. Most of us are prepared to help those neighbors and maybe 1 or 2 others, depending on their personal circumstances.

I have found it now to be approaching the point where preparation discussions are dangerous to have with the neighbors. They are too close and they can or will become a major liability if TSHTF.

That's my viewpoint, take it for what you think it may be worth,,,,,or worthless!


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Instigating Preparedness*



ceilinghobo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on ways to spread awareness to their neighbors and others that they should be more prepared?


EXCELLENT Question!

From my side of the coin, this is the most important reason why I do what I do. It's like eating an elephant, though.

A Kentucky emergency manager described my job best when he said we "span the gap between "it won't happen to me" and "we are all gonna DIE!"

Here are a few ideas:

1. Point your friends to Are You Ready?. The book is free. They can also call 800-BE-READY to get a copy.

2. Get your local emergency manager or American Red Cross representative to come to your neighborhood meeting to give tips about preparedness.

3. Form a Community Emergency Response Team.

4. Someone mentioned churches. There's a group that encourages churches to prepare. Google [ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=Church+disaster+preparedness&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]"church disaster preparedness"[/ame] and plenty of church resources appear.

5. Form a neighborhood watch program.

From a colleague comes this tip:

_There is an annual "National Night Out," which is actually a crime and
drug prevention event between police and community partnerships. I
have been involved with the National Night Out as a Board member for my
Homeowners Association (HOA), and this would be a great way to get the
word out among neighbors about emergency preparedness. Our HOA always
has a table filled with brochures and give-aways, and this type of
information would fit in perfectly.

The Web site for "National Night Out" is:
http://www.nationalnightout.org/nno/

Marilyn Kelso
Texas Department of State Health Services
Austin, Texas_

Sometimes we feel like we have to do it all. When those times occur, just remember you eat an elephant *one bite at a time*.

Thanks for the great question.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Involve CERT and Neighborhood Watch In Community Awareness*

In Northern Virginia we involve our CERT, Neighborhood Watch and Medical Reserve Corps in community events to increase awareness. Our CERT blog is located at:

Fairfax County CERT

This is a recent press release to generate interest in preparedness. For further information and program specifics please contact the PIO:

Fairfax County Police Department
Public Information Office
4100 Chain Bridge Road, Fairfax, Va. 22030
703-246-2253. TTY 703-204-2264. Fax 703-246-4253
[email protected]
Fairfax County, Virginia
Media Advisory: 08/288/LHC
October 15, 2008
Safe Community Forums: Your Chance to Speak Up

The Fairfax County Police Department is hosting a second series of Safe
Community Forums beginning Thursday, October 16 at West Springfield High School, Spartan Hall, 6100 Rolling Road, Springfield from 7 until 9 p.m. These forums provide an opportunity for the public to offer valuable feedback on the services and programs delivered by the Fairfax County Police Department.

The police department is seeking innovative ideas on how they can best provide public safety services for the residents of Fairfax County as they plan for the future. As budgets tighten, the public plays a critical role in letting police know which public safety services are most important to them.

In addition to the October 16 Springfield forum, others will be held:

Wednesday, October 22, Lynbrook Elementary School, 5801 Backlick Road,
Springfield, 7-9 p.m.

Thursday, October 23, Fair Oaks Church, 4601 West Ox Road, Fairfax, 7-9 p.m.

**There will be Spanish interpreters available at all sites.
For more information, please call 703/246-2253.
###


----------



## Thegele (Oct 21, 2008)

*Teach by example*

If you are talking about your literal neighborhood (up and down the street or in a sub division) don't be afraid to talk about preparedness, but don't beat them over the head with it. 
If your target audience is wider than that, use as many avenues as possible to get out the message of personal responsibility. I frequently use the five denials as a starting point, then progress to how preparedness planning is not rocket science nor does it have to be expensive. It starts by looking farther into the future than next weekend and looking at potential problems and their possible solutions. Dichotomous keys work very well for doing this.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I believe that people WILL band together, help the general community, and until things become REALLY DESPERATE, will help one another.

I saw it happen first hand in '77 and '78 when we had blizzards that just pounded us and cut us off for nearly 6 weeks.

I saw it again in '89 when the water system went down in a neighboring town due to flooding,

I saw it again in '90 when a tornado just REMOVED a neighboring town,

I saw it again in '92 when Hurricane Andrew simply REMOVED a large section of south Florida...

I saw it again in '08 when local flooding took out several towns and the neighbors banded together to rescue the stranded, and support the homeless.
--------------------------

*NOW!*
That doesn't negate the fact that most 'HELP' will come from the 'Outside' and that will take up to 6 days to start coming onto the area.

It simply takes that long to mobilize and transport any large quantity of help, and then you MUST take into account transportation time and delays if roads are closed, 
Which in most natural disasters, getting to the scene of need is usually difficult!
And that's 6 or 7 days for the FIRST of the 'Aid' to start trickling in... 
If you wait for the government to organize and move, you can expect at least 2 weeks.

*That means you need a bare minimum of 7 days of food, water, medication, ect.*

And up to 6 weeks in the even of blizzard or natural disaster that will cut you off from overland delivery or if you live in a fairly remote place.
----------------------


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

My last three years as a Deputy Chief in my local career fire department was spent as the city's first full-time Emergency Services Coordinator. During that time I gave numerous classes to community groups regarding emergency preparedness. I passed out literture pointing to a multitude of on-line sites like Ready.gov, FEMA, the state's Dept. of Emergency Management, among others. Each time, everyone who attended was polite and seemed interested in the presentation. I often recieved numerous questions from those attending. Still, I wager that only a few probably put a plan to action. 

As someone earlier said, most find it difficult to plan for the future when they are busy living for today. They drift back into their daily routine and think that they will prepare later...and later never happens. Sad, but true.

These are the same ones who tie up a community's emergency response resources during a disaster. They didn't prepare. Now they want someone to come and make it all better. These are the same people we've all seen lined up in sweltering parking lots seeking food and water after the hurricane.


----------

